

Winners of the 2015 Pulitzer Prize - samclemens
http://www.pulitzer.org/awards/2015

======
mcphage
Congrats to Adam Zyglis of the Buffalo News who won for his editorial
cartooning—I was disappointed when Tom Toles left for The Washington Post.

